# Hunting rounds for a .357 mag



## mhayes (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey guys, Thought I would look here for a little help. Who hunts deer with a .357 mag? What load do you use? How well does it perform at longest range say 40-50 yards? Or what is the max yardage for this round? 
Also I seen alot of you reload. Does anyone here reload huntin rounds for a .357 and would you be interested in selling them???? 

I am not a handgunner now but thinking about getting into it. I don't want to drop a whole lot of money on a new rig, when I have this one here. I know that this is one (or is ) the smallest to use on deer sized game. Just not looking to trade up yet incase I don't like it. Any Ideas or info would be great. Thanks in advance I know ya'll will be alot of help. Matt


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is an excellent hunting round.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=117768

You didn't say what your barrel length was.  If it is a 6" you should be fine out to 50 yards.  75 if you scope it.

If it is 4" I would say 30 yards would be a good max distance.  The reason for the disparity is the sight radius.  That extra 2" makes a huge difference in accuracy the farther you get out.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Oct 27, 2008)

I was gonna suggest this but I don't have any experience with it I was looking to buy some for my dad this Christmas as he has recently showed an interest in hunting with is 357 what you guys think?

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=485587

Just as an FYI to the OP nobody is going to sell you reloads, too much liability involved if they were to make a mistake or your gun could not handle their loads...


----------



## mhayes (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thanks,*

Thanks, I figured that some of you had been there and done that. If I do decide to shoot one with it I wanted to make sure that I don't wond it. Yes my barrell is 6 inch, with fixed sights. I have not bought from anyone on here before but I have bought in the past from a guy in gainesville ga. I would give him all my brass from rifle and pistol and we would swap out for reloaded. I figured that some of these guys would do the same?


----------



## StillerinGA (Oct 28, 2008)

I know a lot of people hold Double Tap Ammo in high regard.

http://www.doubletapammo.com/php/catalog/index.php?cPath=21_27


Anyone have any experience with the Double Tap 180 gr hardcast, 200 gr hardcast or the 158 gr gold dot? The Gold dot is moving at over 1500 ft per sec out of a six inch barrel.

I haven't used any of them yet but have read god things about them.


----------



## gravedigger83 (Oct 28, 2008)

Here you go

http://georgia-arms.com/357mag-4.aspx

The 158 gr Deer Stoppers from Georgia Arms work great for me.

I shoot them out of a GP100 Ruger 6 in Barrel and have killed deer and hogs betwen 50 and 100 yards.

I would keep your shots at 50 yards or less until you have practiced shooting these rounds from your gun,some people find them to be heavy on the recoil.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 29, 2008)

Remington make a 180 gr. semi-jacketed hollow point, that is the heaviest bullet commercially loaded (I think).  It works fine at longer ranges (40-50) yards.

Recoil from this load IS impressive, and you want to practice with it before going afield.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't forget Hornady makes the .357 Mag leverevolution rounds that might give you just a little more edge at distance....

Just be sure they will fit your cylinder without sticking out. Take your revolver to a gun or pawn shop who carries them and have the guy behind the counter put one round from a box in the cylinder to check the length; some revolvers they'll bind and you'll rip out the tips, you have to check.


----------



## ga41 (Nov 2, 2008)

i used the 180 gr HP from Remington on a hog a few years back, dropped him easily. 6" SW 686


----------



## BowHunter89 (Nov 2, 2008)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Remington make a 180 gr. semi-jacketed hollow point, that is the heaviest bullet commercially loaded (I think).  It works fine at longer ranges (40-50) yards.
> 
> Recoil from this load IS impressive, and you want to practice with it before going afield.



Check out the link in my post...


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 3, 2008)

I was thinking a 158grain jacketted soft point would be a good choice.

BUT this round has tons of energy.

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=946487


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 3, 2008)

I did some research a while back for the best out of my rifle and found most seemed to prefer a 158 flat point. Terminal impacts ranging 75 to 150, so at reduced velocity barrel wise the expansion should be near the same at closer ranges for a pistol.
cw


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 4, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Twenty five ought six View Post
> Remington make a 180 gr. semi-jacketed hollow point, that is the heaviest bullet commercially loaded (I think). It works fine at longer ranges (40-50) yards.
> 
> ...



There is sort of an ongoing discussion about whether hard cast bullets meet the Georgia requirement that big game bullets be an "expanding type" bullet.

I'm not trying to resolve the debate, but folks should be aware of the issue.


----------



## KLR650 (Nov 4, 2008)

I used a Beartooth Bullet 185gr WFNgc and now cast my own Saeco 180gr WFNgc(WW). Sitting on top of 13.6gr of 2400 it leaves the barrel of my 1894CP(16") at just above 1850fps and exits the barrel of a 7 1/2" Blackhawk around 1250fps. The round out of the rifle is very lethal and accurate out to around 125yrds and the pistol is good to 50yrds. I have yet to set my chrono down on the receiving end but according to the ballistic calculators this round makes Colorados 500ftlbs@100yrds. As far as expanding bullets goes, the BTB is heat treated and you can(I have) anneal the nose to allow it to expand. My Saeco bullet can be "duplex" cast with a pure lead nose and a harder lead base and it will expand too. Commercialy hard cast bullets my not qualify as "expanding" because the alloy is a very hard alloy and not heat treated.


I would not have any problem tring to take any game in this area with this pet load, keeping in mind that shot placement is paramount. This round almost always a passthru and leaves a real nice blood trail but game doesn't usually run far.


It has kinda been put on the back burner but I was working out a 215gr(keith) round with a bullet that was originaly intended for the .357Max


----------



## obadiah (Nov 5, 2008)

Buffalo bore (www.buffalobore.com) has some great handgun loads for hunting as well as personal defense.


----------



## moonhillmachine (Nov 12, 2008)

*cast boolits*

To get the most out of your 6" revolver it might be a good idea to try an expansion test.Lots of commercial jhp bullets just dont open up at handgun velocity.A good way to tell is to shoot milk jugs full of water stacked in line.The recovered bullet will give a close approximation of actual expansion in game and penetration depth. I like a cast lyman 358156gc cast bullet at about 12 brinell,loaded over a stiff charge of 2400 powder.This load has proven to be tough on deer.Goodluck.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Nov 12, 2008)

The 158gr deerstopper from Ga arms and ammo does just what it says. its a very stout load. I've also used the winchesters with the 180gr nosler partition. I prefer the deerstopper. my results have been outstanding with both from an 8" revolver.
BHJ


----------

